# The right rod length?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

This year I am going to fish the river much more. I like a rod/reel for each bait. I can cast with a short rod with better accuracy. Plastics aren't a problem, but with cranks and spinner baits I stay in the bushes a lot. BPS has a new 3' graphite rod. Anyone use a rod this short?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

My son has a green on that's about 12", but he just catches plastic fish with magnets in their head . Sorry, just can't imagine using one that short! If it's cheap, try it! Sure would pack easily.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a 4'6" Shakespear Micro Series for tossing beatle spins and the like. It's ultra lite and not really suited for bass fishing. Also use it bream fishing with cork, sinker, and hook back up under overhanding limbs. To get a real short rod for bass fishing you may have to get one custom made, but if you find one ready made let me know. I would be interested.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

here come the short rod jokes.....


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I ordered one from BPS today for $21.99. It says it is 3' graphite blank and has a medium action. Maybe I can throw a crank or spinnerbait more accurately and stay out of the bushes. May order another if I like it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

There's a guy in holt that makes short river rods called knight sticks. They sell them at Crestview plumbing and hardware. The are like 3 and a half to 4ft, they have decent action too. Good for spinnerbaits and cranks.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I will check with Gary. How much does he sell them for?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I ordered one from BPS today for $21.99. It says it is 3' graphite blank and has a medium action. Maybe I can throw a crank or spinnerbait more accurately and stay out of the bushes. May order another if I like it.



Give us the details...I would like to have a look-see at their website


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Maybe the river will be right by the time I get the one I ordered today so I can try it out. I am also going to see Gary and look at those made locally.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think they run between 75-100$


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoa! That is way more than I am willing to pay. I don't spend much for a river rod because I tend to break them too often.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on...everyone knows it's not how long your rod is! It's how you wiggle your worm that counts!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

60hertz said:


> Come on...everyone knows it's not how long your rod is! It's how you wiggle your worm that counts!


It sounds like you're fishing for small mouth bass. I fish for large mouth bass.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm getting old. In the 70's short rods were in fashion for a while. I think I still have one on a Lews blank.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Rickpcfl said:


> It sounds like you're fishing for small mouth bass. I fish for large mouth bass.


I fish for whatever is biting :yes::thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope your new rod makes you this happy!!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Whoa! That is way more than I am willing to pay. I don't spend much for a river rod because I tend to break them too often.


They may have some cheaper than that, but I know most are so over $50 since they're custom made. I have never bought one because I don't like a short rod, but I know several people that do have one and love it. You might not believe me, but you can be much more accurate with your casting with a longer rod with a good action for the tip. I use 6 1/2 to 7' rods on the river.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> I hope your new rod makes you this happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Josh, Have you tried that? I bet you could get the hang of that magnet after a couple weeks!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

It's touchy, workin on it


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Billy, check out these from bass pro, i have the 5'6" light action and it is sweet. Much better back bone than expected and decent action in the tip, been using it for spinnerbaits and cranks. Good, cheap, river rod to throw in the mix.

http://t.basspro.com/Uncle-Bucks-Crappie-Casting-Rod/product/34150/


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

billyb said:


> I ordered one from BPS today for $21.99. It says it is 3' graphite blank and has a medium action. Maybe I can throw a crank or spinnerbait more accurately and stay out of the bushes. May order another if I like it.


Are you sure you didnt get an ice rod? The only experience i have with a rod that short was ice fishing crappie up north. Dunno if it had enough meat to set a spinner or crank well.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I returned the 3' rod to BPS and purchased one from Academy. Online the picture was a straight foam handle and when it arrived it had a short casting handle so I returned it as well. Ordered the one that JCoss recommended on Friday. The 3' rod was way too short for me. I find that I have the most control with a 5'6" in the river.


----------

